# I was speechless!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I picked up my sewing machine from a local machine repair shop that sells top name machines. There was a Spring Special on the newest top-end machine; $4000.00 off with any trade in, $1000.00 shopping spree for extra parts for the machine, and 60 months same as cash. It was a gorgeous machine! Not a quilting or embroidery machine but an all purpose, internet connected, computerized and HUGE! After I finished drooling on it and petting it's Suh-weet self I inquired about the price. Are you sitting down? $11,000 after the 4K discount! Oh they would throw in a free new serger too! Holy Schmoly! I had a hard enough time paying that much for my last car! Needless to say I declined their kind offers!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, that was a shocker. That's what my car price is too.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, I think they would have had to pick me up off the floor, lol. That's some serious money, even for a lovely machine. :sm06:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a friend who spent that amount years ago on a sewing machine. It does everything but cook dinner !! I have to say she loves it and it does the most amazing things ! But, I would never spend that kind of money unless I had a sewing business of some sort.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That was more than the cost of our first home on 6.5 acres.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, that sticker should definitely include mpg.

I cannot imagine what I would sew that would justify that level of investment. Would love to hear what actual owners use it to create - vs an "ordinary" machine.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a friend that spent $15K for a Brother embroidery machine. It is a beautiful machine. I could never spend that for anything that I cannot make money or live in. However, if it makes you happy, you only live once!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't imagine !!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy Moly!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder how many people stand there and laugh hysterically!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't do enough sewing to justify spending that much on a sewing machine.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> That was more than the cost of our first home on 6.5 acres.


ours too, we paid $8,500 for a 3 bedroom house, detached garage, corner lot, valley and mountain view even. We didn't have 6.5 acres tho.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Add a couple thousand more and you could get a car!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Our first house was 15K in 1973! My parent's home was 7K on a land contract with 4 bedrooms, a barn, and 6 acres!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

jinx said:


> That was more than the cost of our first home on 6.5 acres.


Our first home cost $12,500. So, the price of this machine would be close to what our first house cost.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My friend got one for her birthday last year. Then they called this year and said for $500 more they could have a new updated model! She hasn't even learned all there is on the first one! They declined.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

Do you know what brand the machine as?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Barbarella said:


> Do you know what brand the machine as?


 Viking Husqvarna


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

For that money I would want it to cook, clean, do the shopping and make coffee.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Viking Husqvarna


I have two Husqvarnas and love them both. They only cost $1800 for both and the 11 year old is still a dandy.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Barbarella said:


> Do you know what brand the machine as?


I was going to ask the same thing. Have read that you must have your Husqvarna/Viking machine serviced at certain times as specified in the warranty. If you don't comply, it will void the warranty. If this is true, I say forget it. I still have my Pfaff that I bought new in 1987 (was pricey at the time). I sewed on it constantly as I was an avid sewer for many years until I burned out. Never had a problem with the machine & just had it serviced for the first time last year. The pressure lever was not working properly because it had been in the closet & unused for about 6 years. However, it just needed a tune up (cleaning & oiling) with no need to buy replacement parts. The repair was only $44 & the repairman told me that I should never sell it as they don't make them that well anymore. It sews just fine now.

Saw a fancy Viking computerized embroidery machine at Jo-Ann's that sews completely unattended once you've programmed it. I thought the $4,000 sale price was shocking & can't even imagine spending $11,000 on a sewing machine!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Does this machine make all the items automatically? LOL


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

The funny thing is...there are people taking advantage of sales like this. I "downsized" recently from a large embroidery/sewing machine to a smaller more basic one, and I saw so many people at Nancy's Notions buying the higher priced ones--or at a class on operation. Some of those people had multiple machines--all worth several thousand dollars. Of course, I didn't go see what they drove to the store.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

samlou said:


> That's some serious money, even for a lovely machine. :sm06:


I keep wondering HOW it'll ever be possible that I can come up with $1500 for an antique sock knitting machine (Gerhardt, I think is the name), which I would absolutely LOVE!

Don't really expect to obtain one during this lifetime, though. Darn!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I keep waiting on a machine that will cut out pattern pieces and quilting shapes so all I have to do is sit down and sew!


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I love my Husqvarna Epic - which cost nearly as much as our first house in the seventies. I do a lot of sewing......


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

I am a 4H advisor and have members that sew. Yes, I have one of those sewing machines and what always amazes me is the parents want their children to not own a machine but use mine. That is fine until their child refuses to listen and sews over a straight pin (the machine needle hits the pin) costing me $$$ in repairs and refusing to pay half of the repair. Now my nice machine sits in the corner and they can sew on my first machine a basic one. They complain but all I do is hand them the last repair bill and they understand. I have purchased machines at yard sales for the club.....no parents will spend money on a machine for their children but they all have smart phones. Ok, rant over but people wonder why sewing is not popular anymore.....


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

What brand is the machine? 
Unless this kind of investment produces an income it definitely would not be cost effective.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I have two Husqvarnas and love them both. They only cost $1800 for both and the 11 year old is still a dandy.


I agree with you Montana G-I inherited my Mom's Viking in 1974 (was 2 years old then and cost her $500.), used that to make so much of my kid's clothing and dress shirts. Then in 2000 I bought a new model (Fresia) which was partially electronic and still have that one. My youngest daughter has the original one of my Mom's along with the blonde wood sewing cabinet. I have had a few Singers, heavy duty models, for horse blanket repairs. My current Husqvarna will likely last me till I don't need a machine anymore!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

My Bernina is 45 years old, cost 500 dollars at the time , That was a lot of money but it still works like first day and it has been used a lot. Made all my kids cloth and then wedding dresses for my three girls. Best thing I ever bought.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, wow, and wow! To expensive for me! I must say I would like to see one tho!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> I agree with you Montana G-I inherited my Mom's Viking in 1974 (was 2 years old then and cost her $500.), used that to make so much of my kid's clothing and dress shirts. Then in 2000 I bought a new model (Fresia) which was partially electronic and still have that one. My youngest daughter has the original one of my Mom's along with the blonde wood sewing cabinet. I have had a few Singers, heavy duty models, for horse blanket repairs. My current Husqvarna will likely last me till I don't need a machine anymore!


I bought the newer one 4 years ago or so because the older one was making hard working noises going over the 8 layer seams hemming blue jeans and I did not want to ruin the motor. I does everything great but that. I have an old Singer and a cheap plastic Singer that I bought while my machine was away to Tennessee , was not repaired properly and dealer gave me a better model of Husky. It actually has more on it than I want or use, I like a plain Jane machine. My friends expensive one is a Janonme with the Disney embroidery etc. I have an embroidery machine but do not want it, don't use it and likely never again will. DH thought we needed it for sewing for first GD. A starry eyed Grandfather should never be allowed to have a check book, lol!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yikes!


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

It's more money than I can afford or would really need, but if they want it, can afford it and use it, why not? People spend more money than that on what I consider much sillier things.

Jewelry, ATVs for sport (and then want to sue when their kids are injured), the newest electronic gadgets . . . I could go on. Each to their own. A machine that could do all that would be a waste for me right now. But I do want to at least look at an upgrade in a few years when I retire and have more time.


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

I soent $5000. on my machine some twenty years ago. I sewed Dance costumes for four different dance studios as well as four seasons wardrobe for a client My machine paid for itself in six months.and is still working like the day I got it. You definately get what you pay for but also need to have a use for that type of machine There are still a few features on my machine that I dont and never will use


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

I spent $10,000 for a machine in 2003. I used it every day. I sewed costumes for a theatre group for 10 years. The machine paid for itself pretty fast and it was a dream to sew on. I sewed everyday for years and never had any trouble. In 2014 I got breast cancer, felt sorry for myself, so I went out and bought another machine. This time I spent $8000. I wanted a machine with updated bells and whistles. I don't sew costumes any more but I still sew almost everyday. Usually quilting. Both machines came with classes so I could learn them. I enjoy them both. They are worth more than my car and I enjoy them way more than I do my car.


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

I own a Bernina, 2 Vikings, an Elna and many used Singers and Kenmores for the 4H club.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

At that price it should make things on its own.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh you must tell us the brand. I have never heard of any machine that expensive that was not industrial.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I will not be getting that one.


Stablebummom said:


> Viking Husqvarna


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Does it do windows & floors?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow, my car was £4,000 12 years ago & still going well.



Stablebummom said:


> I picked up my sewing machine from a local machine repair shop that sells top name machines. There was a Spring Special on the newest top-end machine; $4000.00 off with any trade in, $1000.00 shopping spree for extra parts for the machine, and 60 months same as cash. It was a gorgeous machine! Not a quilting or embroidery machine but an all purpose, internet connected, computerized and HUGE! After I finished drooling on it and petting it's Suh-weet self I inquired about the price. Are you sitting down? $11,000 after the 4K discount! Oh they would throw in a free new serger too! Holy Schmoly! I had a hard enough time paying that much for my last car! Needless to say I declined their kind offers!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

rhiannon43130 said:


> I am a 4H advisor and have members that sew. Yes, I have one of those sewing machines and what always amazes me is the parents want their children to not own a machime...no parents will spend money on a machine for their children but they all have smart phones. Ok, rant over but people wonder why sewing is not popular anymore.....


My great niece just joined 4H, she hasn't started sewing yet (through 4H) but there is already discussion among the adults about which family machine she will "inherit" if she stays interested. So perhaps, it isn't the initial outlay of money, but the concern that the money will be wasted if their child loses interest quickly.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

For that price, they should include a person to sew, plus all the material and accessories you would ever need for life, IMO. Sorry, I just can't fathom the price of some things these days. I'll stick with my old usually dependable machine. When I have problems with it, it is usually the operator and I have been sewing for 52 years.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

LizRich said:


> I love my Husqvarna Epic - which cost nearly as much as our first house in the seventies. I do a lot of sewing......


This was an Epic.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

rhiannon43130 said:


> I am a 4H advisor and have members that sew. Yes, I have one of those sewing machines and what always amazes me is the parents want their children to not own a machine but use mine. That is fine until their child refuses to listen and sews over a straight pin (the machine needle hits the pin) costing me $$$ in repairs and refusing to pay half of the repair. Now my nice machine sits in the corner and they can sew on my first machine a basic one. They complain but all I do is hand them the last repair bill and they understand. I have purchased machines at yard sales for the club.....no parents will spend money on a machine for their children but they all have smart phones. Ok, rant over but people wonder why sewing is not popular anymore.....


Weird- one can buy a decent used machine from most dealers for $100.00, off ebay for about the same. Garage sales and thrift stores yield many for $20 or less!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Weird- one can buy a decent used machine from most dealers for $100.00, off ebay for about the same. Garage sales and thrift stores yield many for $20 or less!


I brought a 1972 model Elna at a garage sale for $30 with all its accessories, it even had the original receipt with it. All it needed was a good oil. It sews beautifully.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Unless this machine cooks, cleans, does laundry, irons and diapers a baby, fuhgetaboutit.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow


----------

